# Bad day learned my leason



## caddyjosh (Jun 12, 2008)

This last weekend Thought it would be a good idea to hit the lake with my dog she has not been fishing with me much. Put the boat in she jumped right in the boat as soon as I started trolling and she seen a weed floating in the water she jumped in after it. Then every time I would cast she would bark untill I reeled in. Oh ya and she pooped in the boat that pretty much ended our outing. I will probably try again because I want her to be my fishing buddy but next time we will stay on land. NO Fish and a big headache


----------



## minicuda (Jun 12, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> This last weekend Thought it would be a good idea to hit the lake with my dog she has not been fishing with me much. Put the boat in she jumped right in the boat as soon as I started trolling and she seen a weed floating in the water she jumped in after it. Then every time I would cast she would bark untill I reeled in. Oh ya and she pooped in the boat that pretty much ended our outing. I will probably try again because I want her to be my fishing buddy but next time we will stay on land. NO Fish and a big headache



Bad day but you got a great story to tell out of it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2008)

That is awesome! My dog is about the same - jumped over one night while striper fishing in the middle of the ocean - not fun!

If you bring your dog on the water I suggest one of these:











That handle on the back really helps. Last thing you need is a drowned dog or drowned you in case of emergency


----------



## russo (Jun 12, 2008)

> Oh ya and she pooped in the boat



that killed me haha


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good episode for the dog whisper.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 12, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Sounds like a good episode for the dog whisper.



yes. dont talk to it. dont be friends with it. dont listen to it. just DOMINATE IT. haha.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good episode for the dog whisper.
> ...



My Boxer does not seem to mind....I just have to give him that look...Or he knows a size 12 is coming! :LOL2:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH Poo in the boat.. LMAO!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Jun 12, 2008)

What type of dog is it, I dont think I could ever take mine with me as he doesnt know how to act right, plus hes around 80lbs so if he jumped overboard it would be tricky to get him back on the boat. Sucks about the duce he dropped on your boat. Hope you have better luck with him on the bank


----------



## bcritch (Jun 12, 2008)

I took my dad slime dart fishing in the spring and he brought his dog with us. This dog went nuts everytime I hooked a fish. She started barking and ran down to the waters edge to try and bite the fish. It was funny as hell. My dad had to finally put her back in the car because she was out of control.


----------



## russo (Jun 12, 2008)

i cant wait to get my dog out on my boat, definitely getting one of those doggy life jackets!


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 13, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is awesome! My dog is about the same - jumped over one night while striper fishing in the middle of the ocean - not fun!
> 
> If you bring your dog on the water I suggest one of these:
> 
> ...




Thanks captain I was actually think a brick would work better just kidding I love her anyway


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 13, 2008)

slim357 said:


> What type of dog is it, I dont think I could ever take mine with me as he doesnt know how to act right, plus hes around 80lbs so if he jumped overboard it would be tricky to get him back on the boat. Sucks about the duce he dropped on your boat. Hope you have better luck with him on the bank




Akita mix and very hyper


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guy I laugh about it now but that day I was defiantly not laughing. is ther any tie downs that work on boats to keet them in one spot or I guess that would not be safe in case in sunk.


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2008)

Also,
If your dog is dumb like mine, watch out for lures on the boat. Last thing you want is a dog with a lure in its mouth. My dog tries to eat everything....He is getting better now that he is 2 but still.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> Also,
> He is getting better now that he is 2 but still.




That is what the wife says about me. . . . . . .


----------

